
Coding bootcamp in or around India - shekharshan
I am trying to find a good coding bootcamp in or around India. I have done some basic Oracle training and have done a 2 month course on Redhat Certified System Administration (everything except networking).<p>My criteria for a &#x27;good coding bootcamp&#x27;:<p>(1) Should be physical classroom (not virtual).
(2) Focus on full-stack with back end preference for Python or Java
(3) Provide some placement assistance (not as important as first 2)
(4) Closer to Delhi, India the better. Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai etc are still good. If there is something great available in Singapore, Hong Kong, or the UK (have some family near London that can help me save on food and lodging) I am willing to spend a little extra.<p>Any help will be greatly appreciated!
======
hourislate
/g/ seems to talk about these guys a lot.

Durgasoft - Nagoor Babu Weapon of Durgasoft

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbjozK_PYCTLEluFlrJ8UZg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbjozK_PYCTLEluFlrJ8UZg)

